# The Royal Wedding



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

who else is?it was pretty good for a weddin....i guess.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

your actually watching it?

one the news last night some douche bags from miami and sydney had flown to london to camp outside so they wouldn't miss a front row view of them going past.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i know.im just drunk and happened to be on the b00b t00b.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.whyamericansshouldcareabouttheroyalwedding.com/


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I now know what chicks feel like when their eyes glaze over from sports. This is terrible.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i could care less but from the news coverage of it that inbreed mafacka bagged himself a nice one


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Only the women and the gays are concerned with this.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\
does that mean your watching it dt....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont believe in royalty.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm deeply offended by some of these comments, I'm not a manic Royalist but slagging off part of my National Heritage and pride is a bit crap of you.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

chill man. not worth getting offended over it. i like the royal family. all the great history and grand buildings are down to the royals, not just in britain but all over europe.

i just dont see why people are so obsessed over a couples wedding. just seems a little sad. but hey, pomp and ceremony is good fun.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know ethier.... A big wedding is a big waste of money IMO.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

id rather spend all the money on a big wedding on a massive pimpin honeymoon









just a small elegant wedding with family and few close friends is all that i want. but honeymoon is where its at


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I would rather use that money on a down payment on a house.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats, the bride looked great.

Now all the Brits need to do is find a way to bypass ol' Charles McKillsDiana and things will be honourable again.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you actually believe that charles killed diana?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

No, but I don't like what he did regardless...Diana deserved better than someone who didn't love her.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well then diana shouldn't of married him.

the press hounded her when she was alive. and hounded her after death. its been 14 years. let the poor woman rest in peace


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I am, my opinion is on Charles...doesn't matter anyways as it looks as though Canadians want to sever ties with the Constitutional Monarchy within the next 5-10 years so we will have no affiliation anymore.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i didn't mean you personally. i was talking in general.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

NVM

back on topic.....
Honey moons are the sh*t.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

No one knows for sure if they did get rid of her, but I think we can all agree they didn't want her having a kid with Dodi who's own father was refused a passport. Then later his sons son or daughter would one day be the half brother or sister to the king. 
Princess Diana was an amazing woman, loved by many for her humanitarian aid. RIP. . .

As for this wedding, I'm not fussed, my mum cried watching it, I couldn't stand it. The constant mention of him marrying a "commoner" put me off, it's the flippin 21st century, commoner really?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You got to realize that over here theres not a lot of passion and not a lot of class for royalty, unless where talking about Burger King.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam I could use a good whopper....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> You got to realize that over here theres not a lot of passion and not a lot of class for royalty, unless where talking about Burger King.


Man a lot of people Canada care about the Royalty


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

You should seeing that the Queen still has power over the Canadian government. Not even touching on how much land she owns, just the fact that when you wanted to dissolve parliament you had to get the all clear from her first.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i dont believe in royalty either, like my grandpa says "Everyone takes a sh*t!"


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> i dont believe in royalty either, like my grandpa says "Everyone takes a sh*t!"


yes. but some wipe with a 100 dollar bill.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I do wonder...are the english tax payers paying for this wedding in some part?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes. All the security and then some was payed by the tax payer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

see that would piss me off if i lived there. especially if i just went flat broke paying for my wedding. 
i suppose its a cultural thing though. i wonder if some of the UK's citizens are pissy about the whole thing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mostly the women and gays care about royalty in canada


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeh a lot of people are. But maybe its ofset by all the tourism it generates. But I don't know.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh god i bet. this is like the second coming of christ. the tv's been littered with tv movies about "william and kate". im sure england is being swamped with people from all over.

this must be like hosting the olympics over there.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

We are hosting the olympics next year


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

It's programming


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll say this much...Kate Middleton's sister was pretty *HAWT!!*...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> We are hosting the olympics next year


Well Londons making some bank this next year I guess lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

They are both too skinny for my liking.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

HM,
Don't you think that the Monarchy system has outlived it's usefulness in England?!..As previously mentioned, the british taxpayers are paying for all the royalties, expenses, privileges, etc, etc...I mean we are talking millions of dollars...and yet, the brits and working class get absolutely nothing in return!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Da said:


> HM,
> Don't you think that the Monarchy system has outlived it's usefulness in England?!..As previously mentioned, the british taxpayers are paying for all the royalties, expenses, privileges, etc, etc...I mean we are talking millions of dollars...and yet, the brits and working class get absolutely nothing in return!...


valid point, but the same could be said for us here. id say about 97% of government spending gives us nothing in return as taxpayers. governments dont create wealth, they take it (taxes) 
at least the britts are talking about millions where the US is talking trillions...and we dont even get a good looking princess for all that money lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> HM,
> Don't you think that the Monarchy system has outlived it's usefulness in England?!..As previously mentioned, the british taxpayers are paying for all the royalties, expenses, privileges, etc, etc...I mean we are talking millions of dollars...and yet, the brits and working class get absolutely nothing in return!...


valid point, but the same could be said for us here. id say about 97% of government spending gives us nothing in return as taxpayers. governments dont create wealth, they take it (taxes) 
at least the britts are talking about millions where the US is talking trillions...and we dont even get a good looking princess for all that money lol
[/quote]

I hear you loud and clear!...







...and I agree that our tax dollars could be put to better use (i.e. like in this country and some unjustified war in Iraq which has cost us billions of dollars and almost bankrupt this country)...but then again Uncle Sam will tell you about public schools, hospitals, highways, transportation, defense (army, navy, air force, marines) etc. compliments of our tax dollars..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ lol

personally i say if nothing is going to change with spending then we demand the next persident to install a royal family here. god damnit! if we're going to pay we're going to demand a hot ass princess to cheer about!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the monarchy does create a huge amount of tourism. It also still has a lot of ties with allies and is a good way to keep good relations with other countries by sending the royals over. So they do have some uses

To be honest I'd rather see tax going to royals and their fanccy buildings than to fund pointless wars


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the lancaster and spitfires were freakin awesome, wish they had more of that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> the monarchy does create a huge amount of tourism. It also still has a lot of ties with allies and is a good way to keep good relations with other countries by sending the royals over. So they do have some uses
> 
> *To be honest I'd rather see tax going to royals and their fanccy buildings than to fund pointless wars*


x2 brother
a few years ago id have argued on this...but even i, the most patriotic of them have run out of steam. 
lets not get too far off topic though









i actually think the royal family is very unique. it kind of defines the UK in a way. it would be like dismantling the statue of liberty and washington monument because they dont do anything. but its a symbol of our country, just like the monarch is to england.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> the monarchy does create a huge amount of tourism. It also still has a lot of ties with allies and is a good way to keep good relations with other countries by sending the royals over. So they do have some uses
> 
> To be honest I'd rather see tax going to royals and their fanccy buildings than to fund pointless wars


Can't argue with that!...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

The ruling class who's blood line goes back to the Pharaohs, once in power, forever in power.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> The ruling class who's blood line goes back to the Pharaohs, once in power, forever in power.


well not so much. the monarch no longer has "power" over the state. that lies in the prime minister who is the ultimate ruling member of government. but nice try


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

She has the power to dissolve parliament, and appoint the prime minster and that isn't even touching on the Royal Prerogative.
They still have the power.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trav is right. She still can declare war and sieze any land she wants. The royals just don't use that power anymore. But its there


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Trav is right. She still can declare war and sieze any land she wants. The royals just don't use that power anymore. But its there


It's not there at all. It's a formality. If the Queen ever excersized her power to dissolve a government that wasn't being demanded by the majority, she would put that country into a constitutional crisis and it would become a republic.

Also, the Queen will never stop the government from going to war, she is there only as a figure head, just as a president would never simply go to war without the approval of the large government body.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Will Quebec join that republic?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Central said:


> Will Quebec join that republic?


Then can any time they want and see them later! Then the 180 million my province pays in Federal taxes can stay here


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Will Quebec join that republic?


Then can any time they want and see them later! Then the 180 million my province pays in Federal taxes can stay here
[/quote]

Your province was riding the coatails of the other provinces at different times in it's history, including Quebecs, so I don't see why it shouldn't carry it's load now like other have for Alberta.

But I agree - they can leave if they want







They are the Canadian version of Greece.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Load is one thing, the farm is quite another. Last I checked we have The largest oil reserve in the world. That didn't get done By serving poutine and watching the Habs. I don't even care we contribute the most to the country execept when Quebecs nationality makes a big deal about everything and the Bloc making waves. As far as the monarchy though they are all good. It was nice to see how civil it was with the amount of people watching. Like HM said better for Prince William and wife than fighting in Iraq.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG PROVINCE FIGHT, lahey tell them why Ontario is the best , come on playa.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ont is a bunch of freeloading slackers too DT, with your wrk ethics I am surprised were not Bosnia!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jesus I had no idea Canada had such an internal rivalry going on with its provinces!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

We really don't I am just being a dick!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"Like......like.....Ontario is the Best bro"

- The people of Ontario on Ontario


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> "Like......like.....Ontario is the Best bro"
> 
> - The people of Ontario on Ontario


Yeah if you like unemployment, provincial sales tax and the Leafs


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> "Like......like.....Ontario is the Best bro"
> 
> - The people of Ontario on Ontario


Yeah if you like unemployment, provincial sales tax and the Leafs
[/quote]

And 40% of the national GDP


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

With 60% of the population. Bravo ya bunch of lightweights.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Its all quebecers causing the problems, ontario is meh, the l.c.b.o sucks and so does the beer store, along with the 19 year drinking age, stupid beer store and l.c.b.o close and your sh*t outta luck if you need booze for a jam and they close early to, we need to put an end to the liquor monopoly controlled by the province and the biggest breweries. Why should a coner store be prevented from profits what happen to entrepreneurs and competition f*cking price of beer is outrageous


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> Its all quebecers causing the problems, ontario is meh, the l.c.b.o sucks and so does the beer store, along with the 19 year drinking age, stupid beer store and l.c.b.o close and your sh*t outta luck if you need booze for a jam and they close early to, we need to put an end to the liquor monopoly controlled by the province and the biggest breweries. Why should a coner store be prevented from profits what happen to entrepreneurs and competition f*cking price of beer is outrageous


I agree with that, I never knew you guys a liquor control board still....that sucks ass!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its even better when they fake a strike to clear the shelves


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Its all quebecers causing the problems, ontario is meh, the l.c.b.o sucks and so does the beer store, along with the 19 year drinking age, stupid beer store and l.c.b.o close and your sh*t outta luck if you need booze for a jam and they close early to, we need to put an end to the liquor monopoly controlled by the province and the biggest breweries. Why should a coner store be prevented from profits what happen to entrepreneurs and competition f*cking price of beer is outrageous


I agree with that, I never knew you guys a liquor control board still....that sucks ass!
[/quote]

LOL that liquor control board pays a rediculous amount of money into the Provincial coffers for education and what not. I'm glad we didn't sell out to the corporations like Alberta


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Its all quebecers causing the problems, ontario is meh, the l.c.b.o sucks and so does the beer store, along with the 19 year drinking age, stupid beer store and l.c.b.o close and your sh*t outta luck if you need booze for a jam and they close early to, we need to put an end to the liquor monopoly controlled by the province and the biggest breweries. Why should a coner store be prevented from profits what happen to entrepreneurs and competition f*cking price of beer is outrageous


I agree with that, I never knew you guys a liquor control board still....that sucks ass!
[/quote]

LOL that liquor control board pays a rediculous amount of money into the Provincial coffers for education and what not. I'm glad we didn't sell out to the corporations like Alberta








[/quote]
f*ck that we live in a capitalist society not a communist society with government run liquor stores, the beer store is worse its not even provincially owned just a bunch of big breweries racking up the prices because they have a monopoly, smaller breweries have no chance to compete since they set the prices, *if* you can find craft beer at beer store.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

10pointers said:


> Its all quebecers causing the problems, ontario is meh, the l.c.b.o sucks and so does the beer store, along with the 19 year drinking age, stupid beer store and l.c.b.o close and your sh*t outta luck if you need booze for a jam and they close early to, we need to put an end to the liquor monopoly controlled by the province and the biggest breweries. Why should a coner store be prevented from profits what happen to entrepreneurs and competition f*cking price of beer is outrageous


I agree with that, I never knew you guys a liquor control board still....that sucks ass!
[/quote]

LOL that liquor control board pays a rediculous amount of money into the Provincial coffers for education and what not. I'm glad we didn't sell out to the corporations like Alberta








[/quote]

We have oil we don't need to rake over the common folk over alcohol

As far as pollution I heard James Cameron needs a assistant. Enjoy your gasoline not at 3 bucks a litre...how about plastic products? Thats what needs to gt done and the oil companies dump a ton of money into reclamation!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

we pay more than the states and we have these oil sands(for gas), never made a bit of sense to me should we not be like saudi arabia and have oil coming out of our ass for our cars and cheaper prices at the pumps and for heating bills. Gas is the biggest expense to a family, the whole thing is ridiculous since the price is just going to keep on rising. If someone can enlighten me to the reason then please do it drives me crazy







.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> we pay more than the states and we have these oil sands(for gas), never made a bit of sense to me should we not be like saudi arabia and have oil coming out of our ass for our cars and cheaper prices at the pumps and for heating bills. Gas is the biggest expense to a family, the whole thing is ridiculous since the price is just going to keep on rising. If someone can enlighten me to the reason then please do it drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it either but the federal government contracted American companies to come and overview...so in a sense we sell them the crude and they sell it back to us...fucked up situation but nothing we can do about it for the forseeable future.....the oil sands are not as big of a producer as everyone believes ...we can assure you what comes out of the ground here accounts for more of overall production than the oil sands.

another reason is federal, provincial taxes so thats why we pay a high amount


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> we pay more than the states and we have these oil sands(for gas), never made a bit of sense to me should we not be like saudi arabia and have oil coming out of our ass for our cars and cheaper prices at the pumps and for heating bills. Gas is the biggest expense to a family, the whole thing is ridiculous since the price is just going to keep on rising. If someone can enlighten me to the reason then please do it drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it either but the federal government contracted American companies to come and overview...so in a sense we sell them the crude and they sell it back to us...fucked up situation but nothing we can do about it for the forseeable future.....the oil sands are not as big of a producer as everyone believes ...we can assure you what comes out of the ground here accounts for more of overall production than the oil sands.

another reason is federal, provincial taxes so thats why we pay a high amount
[/quote]
wow america is getting a sweet deal out of us having reserves go figure







.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> we pay more than the states and we have these oil sands(for gas), never made a bit of sense to me should we not be like saudi arabia and have oil coming out of our ass for our cars and cheaper prices at the pumps and for heating bills. Gas is the biggest expense to a family, the whole thing is ridiculous since the price is just going to keep on rising. If someone can enlighten me to the reason then please do it drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it either but the federal government contracted American companies to come and overview...so in a sense we sell them the crude and they sell it back to us...fucked up situation but nothing we can do about it for the forseeable future.....the oil sands are not as big of a producer as everyone believes ...we can assure you what comes out of the ground here accounts for more of overall production than the oil sands.

another reason is federal, provincial taxes so thats why we pay a high amount
[/quote]
wow america is getting a sweet deal out of us having reserves go figure







.
[/quote]

We are slowly making the stand by Canadian drilling companies accounting for most of the work..which helps. Again the most reason for prices is taxes. Here it accounts for about 65% of the price. for you guys 75%


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

haha you tell me we are not communist then you wonder why we don't have cheaper oil.

It's because Alberta and Mulroney whored out our greatest natural resource to multinationals which couldn't give two shits about Alberta or Canada, in the end.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

10pointers said:


> haha you tell me we are not communist then you wonder why we don't have cheaper oil.
> 
> It's because Alberta and Mulroney whored out our greatest natural resource to multinationals which couldn't give two shits about Alberta or Canada, in the end.


Last I checked Mulroney got voted in by Quebec and Ontario as our 21 seats don't account for f*ck all, Again it falls under federal jurisdiction not provincial and nothing would please us more than to give you all sh*t. It is part of the deal and at the time we never had Canadian drilling services like we do now. It was because of that legislation that occurred.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> haha you tell me we are not communist then you wonder why we don't have cheaper oil.
> 
> It's because Alberta and Mulroney whored out our greatest natural resource to multinationals which couldn't give two shits about Alberta or Canada, in the end.


Last I checked Mulroney got voted in by Quebec and Ontario as our 21 seats don't account for f*ck all, Again it falls under federal jurisdiction not provincial and nothing would please us more than to give you all sh*t. It is part of the deal and at the time we never had Canadian drilling services like we do now. It was because of that legislation that occurred.
[/quote]

I wasn't saying Mulroney was Alberta's fault







However, we both know Alberta has be very pro-corporation. You have people growing up with terrible defects from exposure to leaks and yet gas companies are given free passes.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

From where? I don't see any of that nor have I heard of it honestly and gas and oil companies get far from a free pass. The regulations on them are crazy here and only getting harsher. We are far above the industry standard that I do know. We are pro-corporation but again very conservative when it comes to the national parks and areas being reclaimed to the former state before extraction of resources. I guess maybe if you live on a gas plant then yeah your going to get fucked up but other than that Iv'e worked on numerous oil construction jobs and never got no negative effects. Even if that is the case...you have a car and computer don't ya? Until everyone says they are going back to horse and buggy and making everything out of wood the demand is there and we will drill!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

........so how bout that wedding huh? lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Omg she (i dont remeber her name) loooooked soooo pretty!! And prince harry what a lucky guy! Wish nothing but the best for them!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Omg she (i dont remeber her name) loooooked soooo pretty!! And prince harry what a lucky guy! Wish nothing but the best for them!


You big softie


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

The reason like having a Royal Family is that no matter who or what twits are voted into government, the Royal Family is always there, working for our country for it's best benefit. They need no other agenda as they don't have to talk sh*t to get voted in anywhere. Sure they mess up now and again as humans do but I can't see why any country wouldn't like something like that?

They are a constant in a world of tacky fads that just want to good for Britain and the Commonwealth.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

That would be nice, if it was true.


----------

